Ask HN: What are you reading during the lockdown? - lawfulanarchist
======
donnanorton
"Recursion", Blake Crouch: That’s what New York City cop Barry Sutton is
learning as he investigates the devastating phenomenon the media has dubbed
False Memory Syndrome-a mysterious affliction that drives its victims mad with
memories of a life they never lived.

"Daisy Jones & The Six", Taylor Jenkins Reid: Everyone knows Daisy Jones & The
Six: The band's album Aurora came to define the rock 'n' roll era of the late
seventies, and an entire generation of girls wanted to grow up to be Daisy.
But no one knows the reason behind the group's split on the night of their
final concert at Chicago Stadium on July 12, 1979 . . . until now.

"The Silent Patient", Alex Michaelides: Alicia Berenson’s life is seemingly
perfect. A famous painter married to an in-demand fashion photographer, she
lives in a grand house with big windows overlooking a park in one of London’s
most desirable areas. One evening her husband Gabriel returns home late from a
fashion shoot, and Alicia shoots him five times in the face, and then never
speaks another word. Alicia’s refusal to talk, or give any kind of
explanation, turns a domestic tragedy into something far grander, a mystery
that captures the public imagination and casts Alicia into notoriety.

------
blueridge
Solitude: A Return to the Self, Anthony Storr

[https://bookshop.org/books/solitude-a-return-to-the-self-
rei...](https://bookshop.org/books/solitude-a-return-to-the-self-
reissue/9780743280747)

Metaphors We Live By, George Lakoff

[https://bookshop.org/books/metaphors-we-live-by-
revised/9780...](https://bookshop.org/books/metaphors-we-live-by-
revised/9780226468013)

Confessions And Other Religious Writings, Tolstoy

[https://bookshop.org/books/a-confession/9780486438511](https://bookshop.org/books/a-confession/9780486438511)

The Outermost House: A Year of Life on the Great Beach of Cape Cod, Henry
Beston

[https://bookshop.org/books/the-outermost-house-a-year-of-
lif...](https://bookshop.org/books/the-outermost-house-a-year-of-life-on-the-
great-beach-of-cape-cod/9780805073683)

Endurance: Shackleton's Incredible Voyage, Alfred Lansing

[https://bookshop.org/books/endurance-shackleton-s-
incredible...](https://bookshop.org/books/endurance-shackleton-s-incredible-
voyage-anniversary/9780465062881)

------
battery_cowboy
The Quantum Thief: imagine a world (mainly in the local solar system) where
all the coolest tech exists. Nanites, uploading your brain to a computer, the
ability to control quantum effects, meyacortexes, advanced cryptography, etc.
It's hard to read since it's kinda based on hard physics, but very fun. I'm on
the second book in the series.

Ninefox Gambit: the physical world (some far off place with a lot of worlds in
space) can be controlled by events that occur and the common use of a specific
calendar system and using specific formations like a 'spell'. It's basically a
heavily math oriented magic system that runs all of the tech in the universe,
and different calendar systems have different effects. It's hard to explain
here, but a really fun 'sci-fi fantasy' novel.

